# Help wanted - Table of Contents Collaboration NEC Handbook



## brad9m (Feb 26, 2012)

I've starting making a Table of Contents for the Tables and Figures in the 2011 NEC Handbook. I've made it through the first 340 pages, copying down all of the table names and page numbers. Does anyone want to help? We can post the completed list here to share.

I can take pages 1-500.

Any volunteers for the tables in 501-1000 and 1001-end?

Any volunteers for the figures in 1-500, 501-1000 and 1001-end?

I tried to upload the word file, but it won't let me, so it is on Google Sucks docs:
/&gt;https://docs.Google Sucks.com/open?id=0B631CY8SQUK4Q2RLU0EtRGtRUmFhWlNpc2dVMGVodw

The attached pdf shows the draft for what I have completed so far.

2011 NEC Handbook Table of Figures and Tables.pdf


----------



## brad9m (Feb 26, 2012)

Apparently this site does not like G o o g l e.


----------



## EEVA PE (Feb 26, 2012)

I used "Tom Henry's - Key Word Index" for the NEC questions on the exam. I found this manual very helpful. Why waste your valuable time creating an NEC index when they exist already. My two cents.


----------



## brad9m (Feb 26, 2012)

You, my friend are a saint. I have been looking for a keyword index. I didn't really feel like taking on the task of parsing a 1500 page manual. Thanks! I have found it helpful to write down the names of the tables to help commit them to memory, so I may do that just for familiarization sake.


----------



## PE blues (Mar 25, 2012)

Brad, If you have the final table, can you share ? Thanks in advance


----------

